# anruf von 0137 und 0900 Nummer



## pcfreak2k5 (14 April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und hab auf meine Frage keine Antwort gefunden.

Warum können eigentlich 0137 und 0900 Nummern jemand anrufen?
Das sollte unterbunden werden, dann könnte auch keiner Lockanrufe tätigen.

Warum das möglich ist würde mich sehr interessieren.

MfG
Pcfreak2k5


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2006)

*AW: anruf von 0137 und 0900 Nummer*



			
				pcfreak2k5 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum das möglich ist würde mich sehr interessieren.


Prinzipiell ist irgendwie alles möglich. Aber Bezug nehmend Deiner Frage wage ich ehrer dazu zu neigen, dass die entsprechende Nummer lediglich als Absenderkennung eingefügt wurde.
Es gibt im Internet ettliche Anbieter (z. B. ******), die solche Fakes für private Anwender möglich machen. Hier die sache ist aber gewerblich und damit kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die über hinreichendes Know How verfügen.

_Firmenname editiert MOD/BR_


----------



## TK-Insider (15 April 2006)

*Anrufe mit 0137 und 0900-Kennungen (CLIP)*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> pcfreak2k5 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Frago (18 April 2006)

*AW: anruf von 0137 und 0900 Nummer*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> pcfreak2k5 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bietet als ganz gewöhnliches Leistungsmerkmal auch die T-Com an. das Produkt heisst "Clip no screening" und wird als Option für Anlagen-Anschlüsse angeboten: Übermittlung kundenspezifischer Rufnummerninformationen bei abgehenden Verbindungen. 

Sinnvoll bei Firmen, die von aussen über eine einheitliche Rufnummer erreichbar sein wollen. In dem Zusammenhang ist die Übermittlung einer einheitlichen geografischen- oder Freecall-Nummer ja auch in Ordnung. 

Ob die Übermittlung einer 0900-Nummer als "von"-Nummer zulässig ist oder nicht, sollten Wettbewerbsrechtler und die Bundesnetzagentur bewerten können. 
Die Frage ist da sicher, ob die reine Übermittlung der Rufnummer bereits als Werbung gesehen wird (Pflicht zur Preisangabe, ist in dem Fall ja nicht möglich)

viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## hamuel (21 April 2006)

*AW: anruf von 0137 und 0900 Nummer*

Ich habe auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung eine 0900er Nr. ( 0900 7 19 32330 )  für die die Firma dtms ( über nexnet ) die Zahlung verlangt. Da ich die Nr. nicht kenne, dtms und nexnet sie mir nicht benennen ( wollen ) und ich nicht erfahre, welche Leistung ich da von wem erhalten haben soll, verweigere ich die Zahlung, schreibe seither Briefe an dtms und nexnet, Klärung ist noch immer nicht erfolgt ( seit Febr. 06 ) und da ich mich von denen nicht einschüchtern lasse, wird das wohl noch eine Weile so weitergehen.......
hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob man den Inhaber der Tel.Nr. woanders herausbekommen kann ? So können die auf meine Zahlung ewig warten !  Das ist schließlich alles nur Abzockerei !


----------



## Don Frago (21 April 2006)

*AW: anruf von 0137 und 0900 Nummer*



			
				hamuel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung eine 0900er Nr. ( 0900 7 19 32330 )  für die die Firma dtms ( über nexnet ) die Zahlung verlangt. Da ich die Nr. nicht kenne, dtms und nexnet sie mir nicht benennen ( wollen ) und ich nicht erfahre, welche Leistung ich da von wem erhalten haben soll, verweigere ich die Zahlung, schreibe seither Briefe an dtms und nexnet, Klärung ist noch immer nicht erfolgt ( seit Febr. 06 ) und da ich mich von denen nicht einschüchtern lasse, wird das wohl noch eine Weile so weitergehen.......
> hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob man den Inhaber der Tel.Nr. woanders herausbekommen kann ? So können die auf meine Zahlung ewig warten !  Das ist schließlich alles nur Abzockerei !



Die Nummer 090071932330 gibt es nicht, ich nehme an die "7" hast Du versehentlich getippt? 

Die Nummer 09001932330 ist der Kundenservice von web.de (www.kundenservice.web.de) für 1,86 €/min.

verstehe ich das richtig, dass nexnet Dir nicht den Anbieter nennen wollte? ist doch denkbar harmlos, kein Grund die Auskunft zu verweigern, seltsam.

Viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: anruf von 0137 und 0900 Nummer*

Hallo Allerseits,

kleiner Tipp für 0900 geschädigte: unter www.bundesnetzagentur.de gibt es eine 0900 Suchmaschine und Formulare mit denen man Betrug melden kann. Ebenfalls auf der Seite: Infos zu Dialer, usw.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: anruf von 0137 und 0900 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp für 0900 geschädigte: unter www.bundesnetzagentur.de gibt es eine 0900 Suchmaschine und Formulare mit denen man Betrug melden kann. Ebenfalls auf der Seite: Infos zu Dialer, usw.



erstens heißt die genaue Adresse 
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp
und  zweitens kann man das Suchergebnis an die Wand nageln, da es nicht die Endverdiener  nennt, sondern nur die, die die Nummern weiterverhökern und  die tun den Teufel diese Namen rauszurücken was auch nichts  nützen würde, da diese Knaben sich unter Phantasieadressen im Ausland verstecken


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: anruf von 0137 und 0900 Nummer*

Genau dort sollte man ansetzen. Die 0900 Nummern dürfen doch nicht mehr weitervermietet werden....

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: anruf von 0137 und 0900 Nummer*

So dachte man...


----------

